# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  transportes industriales.

## Dinasti2

Hola quiero compartirles un gran artículo de la empresa Francor llamado El Transporte Industrial y su importancia en el campo de trabajo ya que manejamos materia prima industrial y necesitamos transportes especiales así que mi jefe me puso a investigar los diferentes tipos de transportes y características de utilización de cada uno, todas las especificaciones para ver cual nos serviría más para nuestros productos y servicio en general, así que analizando la diferente información en la red encontré a FRANCOR una empresa de servicios de construcción en la cual venia especificado el tipo transportes industriales que existen  y su características primordiales de su ocupación, gracias a esto el proyecto está saliendo de maravilla es de los pocos artículos confiables y empresa recomendada. Espero esta información ayude en algo similar. En la parte de debajo dejo el link. El Transporte Industrial y su importancia en el campo de trabajo | FrancorTemas similares: RODILLOS INDUSTRIALES SA\VE: Conceptos de seguros de transportes para el sector frutícola busco empresa de transportes para movilizar productos agricolas Artículo: Invertirán 16 mil millones de dólares en infraestructura de transportes Cepillos industriales

----------

